# What's On Your Wall Calender for 2015?



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2015)

I just went out to Walmart and bought a mountain scene wall calender for 2015 ($5).  Last year was wild birds.  We usually get something with nature scenes or wildlife.  What's on your calender?


----------



## Falcon (Jan 11, 2015)

2 biannual dental appointments and 2 biannual dermatologist's appointments.

 NO pictures; but it was free.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't buy wall calendars anymore - just use my desktop - which I can't do without now.  I used to find that my pretty calendars weren't being used because I hated writing on them, I just bought them for the pictures and I could never decide where to hang them. So I kept them for my office at work but then, same story....didn't use it, used a daytimer instead.  Some people at work would have several calendars on their cubicle walls....in days when there were cubicles.  Nowadays its all open concept pods and no place to hang a calendar anyway. Too bad because some calendars had beautiful artwork.  My parents used to have a religious calendar in their kitchen which was given out by their church. I used to like things like closeup photographs of fruit or pictures of goddesses, Maxwell Parish prints, etc. Lots to choose from. Oh well.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2015)

My parents used to always have the free religious (Catholic) calender in the kitchen too.    I think once they may have had a Norman Rockwell calender there.  We make notes when needed on the calender, like dentist appt., etc., not too much writing.  We use the same spot every year, right over the kitchen table on the wall.  We usually get numerous free ones from various places, but they must all be cutting back this year.  Even if I have a free one, if I don't like the pictures, I buy my own.  Never owned a daytimer.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 11, 2015)

A calendar in the kitchen really gives a place a homey feel.  I miss the calendar days, but refuse to spend the bucks, and not getting any free ones either. There's the Milk Calendar from the Toronto Star newspaper here, but I don't read paper news, so c'est la vie. It's a January thing in the bookstores, and always tempting, but because I'm not in bookstores anymore (read digital only)...... anyway.... thanks for reminding me of the joys of calendars.  Used to go to the Paper Show and Sale at one time where all kinds of collectible paper items were sold, especially old time calendars.... so special ones are definitely worth saving....daytimers were supplied by my employer in the hopes that we would become more efficient....


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 11, 2015)

My calendar is black labarador retrievers.  My favorite doggies!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2015)

I like the dog and cat ones too Butterfly, was looking at a poodle calender.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 11, 2015)

A Chris*Craft Calendar! A girl can dream anyway.....


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 12, 2015)

Views of New Zealand.sent by my sister in law....


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2015)

I remember a time when it seemed like everyone was giving away calendars. The only one I have is a 1937 calendar in my collection. I found out I was born on a Tuesday. I don't think that theire is present a calendar in the house. We use our IPads for appointments.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 12, 2015)

I usually buy three, But usually it always includes one of each of the following,  scenic views of some sort, flowers and puppies.  This year so far, I've only bought one, which is hanging over my desk area, it is of PUPPIES!


----------



## Josiah (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a TURP (Transurethral resection of the prostate) procedure coming up pretty soon. That should be fun. To rephrase Pappy's bi-line  Being young is beautiful, but being old in not peeing well.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2015)

Good luck with that, Josiah. I have had more tubes shoved in me than I ever needed. I even had the microwave procedure done, but was a waste of time and $4,000 bucks. To the point where nothing helps and the doctor doesn't have a clue. I have several bouts of protratitus each year and antibiotics only help temporary. Let me know how you make out.


----------



## grannyjo (Jan 17, 2015)

I got a free one from my chemist.  Didn't hang it though - every page had an ad for their services.  Eventually bought one from the post office for $Au 3 that has pictures of our local wildflowers.  Much easier on the eye.


----------



## LadyElaine (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a Nature's Power calendar as I do love a thunderstorm.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 17, 2015)

When I was a child the calendar that hung in our kitchen was always sent complements of the Hartford Insurance Co. and consisted entirely of Currier and Ives Americana scenes and I just loved them and was always present for the changing of the month ceremony.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't buy them any more.


----------



## Raven (Jan 18, 2015)

We have a Church calendar with pictures of churches from different provinces
and lots of space to write in appointments.


----------



## Lady (Jan 18, 2015)

This years came free in a magazine , it shows  a plane for each month  from Air Museums .


----------

